# Giant Grim Reaper Scythe Prop



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

One of our actors in our haunted forest this year wanted to be a grim reaper in our cemetery. His plan was to be on drywall stilts with an overall height of around 8 feet tall. He wasn't able to acquire the stilts so he ended up standing on 5 gallon buckets instead.

Anyway, since a grim reaper would not be complete without his scythe, I volunteered to build one for him. I created an instructable for it, so please check it out and let me know what you think.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Grim-Reaper-Scythe-Sickle/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a scythe!:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great. Is that reaper trying to compensate for another shortcoming?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cool Scythe! Now.....careful or he'll put somebody's eye out.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope he doesnt break his neck on those buckets.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I liked the reaper outfit. He was one of the memorable characters during the trail.

Great attendance to the haunted trail for being a charity haunt. Wished it was a bit more self-guided or needed 2 to 4 more sets of guides, was a bit of rush to check out more of the details versus trying to stay up with the lead person. But, I understand where the guides had to get back to lead another group.

Was in line with my wife and daughter, behind one of your friends that had his 2 daughters. He mentioned that you did the Monster in a Box. Did you make the hang man as well?

Have a great Halloween night.


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Looks great. Is that reaper trying to compensate for another shortcoming?


That's funny. It was my brother-in-law. I'll be sure to pass that along. Haha!!!


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Bone Dancer said:


> Hope he doesnt break his neck on those buckets.


I think he only fell once but didn't get hurt. Luckily he was able to use the scythe as a crutch.


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

bourno said:


> I liked the reaper outfit. He was one of the memorable characters during the trail.
> 
> Great attendance to the haunted trail for being a charity haunt. Wished it was a bit more self-guided or needed 2 to 4 more sets of guides, was a bit of rush to check out more of the details versus trying to stay up with the lead person. But, I understand where the guides had to get back to lead another group.
> 
> ...


Wow! great to meet you Bourno. I didn't actually expect anyone from this forum to attend our little gig.

This is our second year so we hope to keep improving it. We have considered making it self guided but just not sure how to do it since it's pretty easy to get lost in the woods. Also there really needs to be someone to keep tabs on rowdy teenagers in the groups.

For most nights we had enough tour guides, we just can't run the groups too close together because setup time is required between the groups. I know the speed of the waiting line is something we need to work on for next year, just not sure how to do it yet.

I made many of the props including the monster in the box, the hangman dummy, the burning corpse and the vortex tunnel. I really enjoy building the props.

If you were in my friend's group, then I probably would have been your tour guide.

I checked out some of the props you made and am super impressed. I love the headless horseman. I've been wanting to do something like this since we started up. We should combine forces and together, create the ultimate scare props


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I was in the group just ahead of your friend. They wanted to be lead by you. I thought about waiting back as well, but didn't. I live in Norfolk, but work at Lindsay. Norm Hoadley stops by pretty often and brought the flyers over on the trail.

I need to upload some new props I made this year with the stay and pose skeletons. I set up my yard yet, but hadn't made anything new for a bit.

Will have to share contact info at some point and maybe get together later to BS on ideas


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

bourno said:


> I was in the group just ahead of your friend. They wanted to be lead by you. I thought about waiting back as well, but didn't. I live in Norfolk, but work at Lindsay. Norm Hoadley stops by pretty often and brought the flyers over on the trail.
> 
> I need to upload some new props I made this year with the stay and pose skeletons. I set up my yard yet, but hadn't made anything new for a bit.
> 
> Will have to share contact info at some point and maybe get together later to BS on ideas


Norm put a lot of work into our haunted forest as well. He's really a great guy.

I would love to meet up sometime and share ideas. I have a lot of stuff rattling around in my brain. I just wish I had the shop space and budget to make it happen


----------

